# Synchronisation rapide avec Itunes ?



## Rollmops (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous  



Quand on fait une synchronisation complète avec Ipad/Mac avec iTunes ça peut être assez long…


Il y a des exceptions. Par exemple j'ai fait un partage de fichiers sur un seul fichier du Mac sur l'Ipad.
Ça devrait assez court mais il faudra quand même que je synchronise pendant une demi-heure, le temps d'une sauvegarde complète !


Existe-t-il une un moyen plus rapide dans un cas comme cela ?



Merci


----------

